# Soup Recipes Needed



## desertcook (Jan 28, 2007)

Okay, being that I open the restaurant, during the week, I was wondering if anyone had any soup recipes.

Now these recipes cannot be to "time consuming" being that I usually open for dinner by myself, I have to not only make soup, but prep my veggies, cut steaks, and get everything else ready for the line.

Now, the manager orders frozen soup, (Chicken noodle and beef barley) but I prefer to make it fresh!

I'm not really a soup fixin kinda guy, but I've made "chicken tortilla soup, Albondigas, and every friday Clam Chowder".

It would be nice to make something else to get everyones taste buds going. So any suggestions?

I would really appreciate it! :chef:


----------



## le baarteck (Jan 19, 2007)

Spicy Dahl soup

split red lentils500g
mustard seeds1tsp
ginger puree2tsp
limejuice of 2
castor sugar2tsp
chopped coriander4tbsp
garlic puree2tsp
chopped onion200g
turmeric1.5tsp8tsp
veg stock3lt
red chilli 16
cumin1tsp8tsp
dried coriander1tsp
bouillion2tsp12tsp

tsp - small spoon
tbsp - large spoon

pour small amount of sunflower oil into pan. Add onions, garlic and 
ginger. Soften onions, now add sugar, veg bouillon, mustard seed, 
turmeric, chillis, cumin and coriander powder. Add red lentils and stir
in well. Now add water slowly. 5 minutes before end, add lime juice. 
Cook until lentils are broken down. Quick puree with wand, do not
overdo as it will make soup too smooth
makes 4 ltr
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

cream of fennel and potato soup
slice onion or leek, slice fennel bulbs, and sautee slowly in butter. Add sliced potatoes, water or broth and seasoning (salt, pepper) and boil till the vegetables are all soft. Puree. Add cream, creme fraiche or milk. season to taste. serve with chopped fresh dill. 
(since you want this for a restaurant, i didn;t give quantities. For four people i use a couple of leeks, two or three big bulbs of fennel, two or three big potatoes, water to cover, a half a cup creme fraiche (or cream)
This is a very subtle taste, which really gets the saliva flowing - though filling it whets your appetite - good for a restaurant!

I have plenty more, this is just a "taste"


----------



## desertcook (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks!

I've got all day :beer:


----------



## domesticgoddess (Jan 26, 2007)

15 Minute Chili

3/4 pound ground beef
2 tablespoons chili powder 
2 (14.5 ounce) cans Delmonte Diced Tomatoes with Zesty Green Chilies
2 (8 ounce) cans tomato sauce
1 (16 ounce) can Bush's Light Red Kidney Beans, drained
Toppings For Chili - * See note below *

In a large skillet; brown the ground beef. 
Remove from heat and drain. 
Add chili powder; stir meat.
Add tomatoes, tomato sauce and beans. 
Cook over medium-high heat for 10 minutes; stirring occasionally.
Serve immediately.

Note: I topped my chili off with shredded sharp cheddar cheese, 
sour cream and sliced green onions.

White Chili

An "excellant" white bean/chicken chili. 
Cooking time, also includes baking the chicken, 
as well as simmering the soup.

Cooking Time: 2 hours
Prep Time: 30 minutes
About 10 servings

1-1/2 lbs. boneless, skinless, chicken breasts 
garlic powder 
onion powder 
ground black pepper 
2 (14 1/2 ounce) cans chicken broth 
2 (15 ounce) cans white great northern beans, undrained 
1 (15 ounce) can cannellini white kidney beans, undrained 
1 (4 ounce) can Ortega Diced Green Chilies 
1 cup finely chopped onions 
2 tablespoons minced garlic 
2 teaspoons chili powder 
2 teaspoons ground cumin 
2 teaspoons dried oregano 
1 teaspoon ground cayenne red pepper 
3-5 dashes Tabasco Sauce (or) hot pepper sauce

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. 
Season both sides of the chicken breasts, 
with some of the garlic powder, onion powder and black pepper. 
Arrange in a greased 13x9x2-inch baking pan. 
Bake for 30 minutes in the 350 degree oven; 
remove from pan and set aside to cool for just abit. 
When cooled some-what, slice and cut into small pieces.

In a Dutch oven, (or large soup kettle) add the cut-up chicken, 
chicken broth, northern beans, cannellini beans, diced green chiles, 
chopped onions, minced garlic, chili powder, cumin, 
oregano, cayenne red pepper and tabasco. 
Bring to a boil, then reduce heat & simmer, (covered) for 1 hour.

Note: This recipe originally calls for 3-(15 oz.) cans 
white great northern beans, but I just add two.

It also says to add 2 (heaping teaspoons) of cumin and oregano;
for those who like their chili a bit more spicy

Domestic Goddess Chili

I've been preparing this chili for 18 years. 
It's my "favorite" chili.

2 lbs. ground beef 
1 cup choppped onions 
1/4 cup chili powder 
2 teaspoons minced garlic 
2 (15 ounce) cans tomato sauce 
2 (8 ounce) jars taco sauce, mild or medium 
2 (15 ounce) cans red kidney beans, drained and rinsed 
shredded cheddar cheese 
tortilla chips

Cook ground beef in Dutch oven over high heat, 
stirring to break up meat; until no longer pink (for 3 minutes). 
Add onions; cook and stirring until translucent (for 2 minutes). 
Stir in chili powder and garlic; cook one minute. 
Stir in tomato sauce and taco sauce. 
Bring to a boil; reduce heat, and simmer (uncovered) for 10 minutes. 
Stir in kidney beans and heat through. 
Top each bowl with shredded cheddar cheese, 
and scoop up chili with tortilla chips.
Makes 8-10 servings.

Note: This recipe calls for 2-(15 oz.) cans of kidney beans, 
but I only add one.

Chili Con Carne with Tomatoes

1 lb. ground beef 
2 medium onions, chopped (about 1 cup) 
1 cup chopped green peppers 
1 (28 ounce) can tomatoes, cut-up 
1 (8 ounce) can tomato sauce 
2 teaspoons chili powder 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/8 teaspoon cayenne red pepper 
1/8 teaspoon paprika 
1 (15-1/2 ounce) can kidney beans, drained

Cook and stir ground beef, onion and green pepper in a large skillet, 
until meat is brown and onion is tender; drain off fat. 
Stir in remaining ingredients except kidney beans. 
Heat to boiling. 
Reduce heat; cover and simmer 2 hours, stirring occasionally 
( or cook uncovered about 45 minutes ). 
Stir in beans; heat through. 
Serves 4 or 5 (about 1 cup each).

Excellant Vegetarian Chili

1 cup chopped onions 
1 cup chopped celery 
1 cup chopped green bell peppers 
1 clove garlic, minced 
1-1/2 cups chopped zucchini 
1 (16 ounce) can stewed tomatoes 
1 (16 ounce) can whole tomatoes, cut-up 
1 (16 ounce) can tomato sauce 
1 (1-1/4 ounce) package McCormick Mild Chili Seasoning 
2 (16 ounce) cans chili beans, undrained

Cover bottom of Dutch oven with 3 - 4 tablespoons of water. 
Add onions, celery, green peppers and garlic. 
Saute' until wilted (3 to 4 minutes). 
Add zucchini and cook until tender; (5 - 10 minutes) stirring occasionally. 
Add remaining ingredients; simmer one hour.
Serves 6.

Chili with Chocolate

2 lbs. ground beef 
2 medium onions, chopped 
2 cloves of garlic, minced 
2 tablespoons olive oil 
2 tablespoons chili powder
6 (8-ounce) cans tomato sauce 
2 to 4 Hershey's Milk Chocolate Kisses ( *See note below )
2 (15-ounce) cans of kidney beans, undrained 
shredded cheddar cheese, for garnishing

In a Dutch Oven, (over medium heat) cook ground beef, 
onions and minced garlic in olive oil; drain off fat.
Return meat mixture to Dutch oven, and stir in the chili powder, 
tomato sauce, and milk chocolate kisses. 
Cook over low heat for 15 minutes. 
Add (undrained) kidney beans, and cook until throughly heated. 
Garnish with shredded cheddar cheese.
Yield: About 11 cups.

Note: I add 4 milk chocolate kisses to my chili, but you may add more, 
since Hershey's has reduced the size of the kisses over the years.

Potato Soup

4 cups cubed peeled potatoes
1/2 cup chopped carrots
1/2 cup finely chopped onion
1/2 cup thinly sliced celery
1/2 tablespoon dried parsley
1-1/2 teaspoons Mrs. Dash 'Original Blend' Seasoning
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon ground black pepper
1/2 teaspoon dried dill weed
1-1/4 cups water
2 teaspoons chicken bouillon granules
2 tablespoons butter
4 cups milk, divided
3 tablespoons flour
bacon bits (for garnishing)
shredded cheddar cheese (for garnishing)

In a large saucepan or Dutch Oven, add the potatoes, carrots, 
onion, celery, parsley, Mrs. Dash, salt pepper, dill, water, 
chicken bouillon granules, and butter.
Bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer (covered) for 15 minutes.
Add 3-1/2 cups milk; heat until hot.
Blend flour with remaining 1/2 cup milk, stirring till smooth, 
then stir in soup.
Cook, stirring constantly, until smooth and bubbly.
Garnish each soup bowl, with the bacon bits and cheese.
Serves 6 - 8.

Creamy Potato Soup

1 medium onion, finely chopped
1 celery rib, thinly sliced
1 medium carrot, grated or shredded 
1/2 cup butter
2 tablespoons flour
4 cups milk
1 (10.75 oz.) can cream of mushroom soup
1/2 cup cubed Velveeta or shredded cheddar cheese
6 large potatoes, peeled, diced and cooked (about 8 cups)
1 teaspoon seasoned salt
several dashes black pepper

In a Dutch Oven, saute onion, celery and carrot in butter, until tender.
Stir in flour until blended. Gradually add milk.
Bring to a boil; cook and stir for 2 minutes, or until thickened.
Add the canned soup, cheese, potatoes, seasoned salt & pepper; 
mix well.
Cook and stir until cheese is melted, and soup is heated through.
Serves 10 - 12.

Creamed Potato Soup with Bacon

6 slices bacon, cut in half crosswise
1/2 cup finely chopped onion
1/2 cup thinly sliced celery
salt & pepper
2 large potatoes, peeled and cut into 1/2-inch cubes
1 cup water 
1 teaspoon Dijon Mustard
1-1/2 cups light cream or milk
1-(10.75 oz.) can cream of chicken soup
dried parsley for garnishing

In a skillet, cook bacon until crisp.
Remove, drain on paper towels, crumble and set aside.
In a large saucepan, add 1-1/2 tablespoons of bacon drippings.
Add the onions, seasoned with salt and pepper, then add celery; 
cook until tender.
Add water and mustard; stirring until mustard is blended in.
Add potatoes, seasoned with salt and pepper.
Bring to a boil, reduce heat, and simmer (covered) for 15 minutes.
In a bowl, add the cream and canned soup; 
stirring until blended completely.
Add the cream-soup mixture (along with the bacon) to the pot of soup.
Heat through, but do not boil. Garnish with parsley.
Makes about 4 servings.

Bacon - Corn Chowder

This is one of my favorite soups. 
I usually prepare a double batch.

6 slices bacon, cooked, crumbled and set aside 
2 cups water 
2 cups diced potatoes 
1/2 cup thinly sliced carrots 
1/2 cup thinly sliced celery 
1/4 cup finely chopped onions 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon pepper 
1/4 teaspoon dried thyme 
1 (14.75 ounce) or (15 ounce) can creamed corn 
Half of 1-(14.75 ounce) or (15 ounce) can creamed corn

White Sauce: 
1/4 cup butter 
1/4 cup cornstarch 
2 cups milk 
1-1/2 to 2 cups shredded sharp cheddar cheese (I add 2 cups)

In a large soup pot, (12 cup capacity) add the water, 
potatoes, carrots, celery, onion, salt, pepper and thyme. 
Bring to a boil. 
Reduce heat, cover and simmer for 15 minutes 
(until vegetables are some what tender). 
Do not drain. 
Add the 1-1/2 cans of creamed corn, and bacon. 
Keep covered, and cook over very low heat.

Intructions to cooking the White Sauce: 
In a medium- size saucepan, (over low heat) add the butter, 
until melted. 
In a glass measuring cup, combine the milk and cornstarch;
mix well. 
Raise the heat just abit, add the milk-cornstarch mixture. 
Keep stirring until it becomes somewhat thick. 
Add the shredded cheese; stir until completely melted. 
Add this to the corn chowder, stir and heat through thoroughly, 
but do not boil.
Serves 5-6.

Cheesy Corn Chowder

1 (10-3/4 ounce) can cream of potato soup 
1 (10-3/4 ounce) can nacho cheese soup 
1 (15 ounce) can cream style corn 
1 cup frozen whole kernel corn 
(8 ounces) grated sharp cheddar cheese
1 pint half and half cream
small bread bowls (optional)
Toppings for the chowder: bacon bits & croutons

Mix ingredients together; 
heat and serve chowder in small bread bowls.
Top each bread bowl, (or soup bowl of chowder) 
with bacon bits and croutons.
Serves 4 to 6.

Broccoli Cheese Soup with Croutons

1/2 cup butter 
1 onion, chopped 
1 (16 oz.) pkg. frozen chopped broccoli 
4 (14.5 oz.) cans chicken broth 
1 (1 lb.) loaf Velveeta Processed Cheese Food, cubed *See note
1 tablespoon garlic powder 
2/3 cup cornstarch 
2 cups milk 
1 cup water 
cheese & garlic flavored croutons (for garnishing soup)

In a stockpot, melt butter over medium heat. 
Cook onionin butter until softened. 
Stir in broccoli, and cover with chicken broth. 
Simmer until broccoli is tender, 10 to 15 minutes. 
Reduce heat, and stir in cheese cubes until melted. 
Mix in milk and garlic powder. 
In a small bowl, stir cornstarch into water until dissolved. 
Stir into soup; cook, stirring frequently, until thick. 
Garnish with cheese & garlic croutons.

*Note: besides the 1 lb. loaf of Velveeta cheese,
I also add an extra (8 ounces) of Velveeta to the soup.
I think the (1 lb. 8 oz.) of cheese, makes this soup taste better.

Beef Minestrone

2 tablespoons butter or margarine 
1-1/4 lbs. beef stew meat, cut into 1/2" to 3/4"cubes 
7 cups water 
2 (15 oz.) cans tomato sauce 
1 (14.5 oz.) can whole tomatoes, cut-up 
1/2 cup finely chopped onion 
1/2 cup thinly sliced celery 
4 teaspoons instant beef bouillon granules 
2 tablespoons dried, parsley flakes 
1/2 to 1 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon crushed, dried thyme 
1/4 teaspoon black pepper 
2 cups shredded cabbage 
1 cup thinly sliced carrots 
1 cup thinly sliced zucchini 
1 (15 oz.) can grabanzo beans, drained 
3/4 to 1 cup small elbow macaroni, uncooked 
Kraft Grated Parmesan Cheese, for garnishing

In a 6 or 8 quart Dutch Oven, (over medium heat) 
melt butter or margarine. 
Add beef stew meat; cook until browned. 
Stir in water and the next nine ingredients. 
Bring to a boil, then reduce heat to low. 
Cover and simmer 1 to 1-1/4 hours, or until beef is tender; 
stirring occasionally. 
Add the cabbage and the next four ingredients. 
Return to a boil, then reduce heat to low. 
Cover and simmer 20 to 25 minutes, until vegetables are tender, 
and macaroni is done; stirring occasionally. 
Ladle soup into bowls, and top each portion with 
a generous sprinkling of grated parmesan cheese. 
Serves 8 to 10.

Vegetarian Minestrone

1 tablespoon extra virgin olive oil (or veg. oil) 
3/4 cup chopped onions 
2 ( 14.5 oz. ) cans chicken broth
2 cups diced zucchini 
1 cup diced (or) thinly sliced carrots 
3/4 cup diced (or) thinly sliced celery 
1 teaspoon dried basil
1/4 teaspoon dried oregano
1/4 tsp. Mrs. Dash Tableblend Salt-Free Seasoning 
1/8 to 1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper
2 cloves garlic, minced ( I used jarred minced garlic ) 
1 ( 14.5 oz. ) can whole tomatoes, cut-up, include juice 
1 ( 15 oz. ) can of Progresso's Cannellini Beans, drained, 
1/4 cup uncooked ditalini or elbow macaroni 
Kraft Grated Parmesan Cheese, for garnishing

Heat oil in a Dutch Oven over medium-high heat, 
add the chopped onion, and saute' for a few minutes; 
just until lightly browned. 
Add the broth, zucchini, carrots, celery, basil, oregano, 
Mrs. Dash, pepper, garlic and tomatoes.
Bring to boil; reduce heat, cover and simmer 
on medium-low heat for 25 minutes; stirring occasionally. 
Add the cannellini beans and the ditalini (or) macaroni; cover, 
and cook an additional 10 minutes. Serve hot. 
Garnish each bowl with the grated parmesan cheese.

Sausage Chowder

(8 ounces) smoked sausage, cut into thin slices
1 Tbsp. butter
1/4 cup chopped onion
1 carrot, thinly sliced (1/2 cup)
1 stalk celery, thinly sliced (1/2 cup)
1-1/2 tsp. butter
salt & pepper ( desired amt. added ) *See note
2 (10-3/4 oz.) cans Campbell's Cream of Potato Soup
1 (15.25 oz.) can whole kernel corn, undrained
1 soup can filled w/milk, added to recipe
1/4 cup water
black pepper ( desired amt. added )
Cheese flavored croutons, for garnishing (optional)

In a skillet, add the 1 Tbsp. of butter; melt in pan.
Add the sliced sausage, and saute' in skillet for 3 - 4 minutes.
Remove sausage from skillet, and set aside, 
but DO NOT drain off grease.

In the same skillet, add the 1-1/2 tsp. butter, 
(melt in pan) and add the onion, carrot and celery, 
(season vegetables with deisred amt. of salt & pepper)
saute' for 3 - 4 minutes.

In a Dutch Oven, add the saute'd vegetables, both cans of soup, 
and the soup can filled with milk; stir.
Then add the can of corn, (along with liquid) and 1/4 cup water; stir.
Finally add the smoked sausage, and season with more black pepper.
Bring to a boil, (over medium heat) then reduce heat. 
Cover, and simmer for 30 minutes, or til heated through.
Garnish each individual bowls of soup with the croutons, if desired.
Yield: 5-6 servings

*Note: For those who need to watch their intake of salt,
just omit salt from the recipe, but do add some black pepper.

Cheesy Sausage Chowder

(16 ounces) smoked sausage, cut into thin slices
2 Tbsp. butter
1/4 cup chopped onion
1 carrot, thinly sliced (1/2 cup)
1 stalk celery, thinly sliced (1/2 cup)
1-1/2 tsp. butter
salt & pepper ( desired amt. added ) *See note
2 (10 3/4 oz.) cans Campbell's Cream of Potato Soup
1 (15.25 oz.) can whole kernel corn, undrained
1 soup can filled w/milk, added to recipe
1/4 cup water
black pepper ( desired amt. added )
12 slices Kraft American Cheese Slices
Cheese flavored croutons, for garnishing (optional)

In a skillet, add the 2 Tbsp. of butter; melt in pan.
Add the sliced sausage, and saute' in skillet for 3 - 4 minutes.
Remove sausage from skillet, and set aside, 
but DO NOT drain off grease.

In the same skillet, add the 1-1/2 tsp. butter, 
(melt in pan) and add the onion, carrot and celery, 
(season vegetables with deisred amt. of salt & pepper)
saute' for 3 - 4 minutes.

In a Dutch Oven, add the saute'd vegetables, both cans of soup, 
and the soup can filled with milk; stir.
Then add the can of corn, (along with liquid) and 1/4 cup water; stir.
Finally add the smoked sausage.
Bring to a boil, (over medium heat) then reduce heat to a simmer.
Add the cheese slices, and keep stirring til cheese melts.
Cover, and simmer for 30 minutes, or til heated through.
Yield: 6 - 8 servings.

*Note: For those who need to watch their intake of salt,
just omit salt from the recipe, but do add some black pepper.

Also, after the cheese slices melted into the chowder,
I then added the entire chowder to a 3-1/2 quart size 
crockpot, and cooked it on Low for 2 hours.
Garnish each individual bowls of soup with the croutons, if desired.

Beefy Italian Soup

1 lb (85% lean) ground round 
1 tsp salt
¼ tsp pepper
1 cup onions, chopped 
1 cup carrots, thinly sliced 
1 cup celery, chopped or thinly sliced
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 (14.5 oz.) can tomatoes, cut-up
2 (8 oz.) cans tomato sauce
2 cups water
4 tsp beef bouillon granules
1 (10-½ oz.) can Campbell's Beef Broth
1 tbsp dried parsley
½ tsp dried basil
½ tsp dried oregano
2 cups cabbage, chopped
1 (16 oz.) can Bush's Dark Red Kidney Beans, drained
½ cup macaroni
Grated Parmesan cheese, for garnishing (optional)

In a large pot or Dutch Oven, add the ground round.
Season with salt and pepper.
Brown the ground round slightly
( DO NOT DRAIN OFF EXCESS GREASE ).
Add the onions, carrots and celery to the pot.
Simmer beef and vegetables for 5 minutes; stirring occasionally.
Add the minced garlic, tomatoes, tomato sauce, water, 
beef granules, canned broth, parsley, basil and oregano, 
cabbage, kidney beans and macaroni.
Bring to a boil, reduce heat, and simmer for 20 minutes.
Ladle soup into bowls, and top each with desired amount 
of Parmesan cheese.
Makes 8-10 servings.

*Note: I only added about 1/2 to 2/3 cup of the chopped onions, 
plus I substituted thinly sliced baby carrots for the reg. sliced carrots. 
This recipe originally called for 5 teaspoons of beef granules, 
plus 3 cups of water, but I only had 4 teaspoons of beef granules, 
(which I added along with the 2 cups of water, and a (10-½ oz.) 
can of beef broth).

Beef Stew

1-1/2 lbs. beef stew meat, cut into bite-size pieces
1/2 cup flour (or more)
2 or more tablespoons shortening
salt & pepper
1 medium onion, chopped fine
several large dashes of Worcestershire sauce
6 cups hot water
2 teaspoons beef bouillon granules
pinch of thyme
1 bay leaf
1 Tbsp. lemon juice (This tenderizes the meat; while cooking)
4 whole cloves
5 carrots, sliced thin
4 medium-sized potatoes, cubed small
1/2 to 1 green bell pepper, chopped fine
1 stalk celery, sliced thin
1 (4 oz.) can mushroom stems & pieces, drained
16 ounces of canned whole tomatoes, cut up
4 tablespoons flour (I use cornstarch)
1/2 cup cold water
1 tsp. Kitchen Bouquet Browning & Seasoning Sauce (opt.)

Coat beef with flour.
In a large skillet, melt shortening. 
Add the flour coated meat; season with salt and pepper.
When the meat is almost browned, add onions; finish browning.
Add the Worcestershire sauce; stir for another minute.
Transfer to a 5 quart Dutch Oven, or a large soup kettle.
Add the hot water, bouillon granules, thyme, bay leaf, 
lemon juice and whole cloves.
Bring to a boil. 
Cover, reduce heat to a simmer, and cook for 2 hours.
Add the carrots, potatoes, green peppers, celery,
mushrooms and tomatoes.
Cover and simmer 1-1/2 hours.
Remove bay leaf and whole cloves at this point.
Bring back to a boil. 
Combine the flour and cold water.
Add to the boiling soup; stirring constantly.
Finally add the Kitchen Bouquet; mix through thoroughly.
Serves 8 - 10.

Note: Sometimes you'll only need 3 tablespoons of flour,
mixed with 1/3 cup cold water to thicken the stew.
Also, you can substitute venison meat for the beef stew meat.

Kielbasa Bean Soup

2 (14.5 oz.) cans beef broth
1/2 cup water
1 large potato, peeled and diced
2 carrots, peeled and thinly sliced
2 stalks celery, thinly sliced
1/2 cup diced onion 
16 ounces Kielbasa, thinly sliced 
2 (11-1/2 oz.) cans Campbell's Bean with Bacon Soup
black pepper, season to taste

In a kettle or Dutch Oven, add broth, water and vegetables.
Bring to a boil; reduce heat, and simmer for 10 minutes.
Add both cans of soup, the sliced Kielbasa, and season with black pepper.
Heat through, and serve.
Yield: 5 - 6 servings.

*Note: When adding carrots, I added 1 cup of sliced baby carrots,
and I substituted Hillshire Farm Smoked Sausage for the Kielbasa.

Mexican Chicken Soup

Prep Time: 20 minutes
Cook Time: 4 hours
Total: 4 hrs. & 20 minutes
Makes: 6 servings

1-1/2 lbs. boneless, skinless, chicken breasts, cubed
1 Tbsp. canola oil or vegetable oil
1/2 cup water
1 (1-1/4 oz.) pkg. taco seasoning mix
32 ounces (2 pints or 1-quart) V-8 Vegetable Juice
1 (16 oz.) jar salsa
1 (15 oz.) can black beans, rinsed and drained *See note
1 (10 oz.) bag frozen corn, ( unthawed )
1/2 cup chopped green bell peppers

Garnishings: 
shredded cheddar cheese
sour cream
2 Tbsp. chopped fresh cilantro or parsley

In a large nonstick skillet, saute chicken in oil until no longer pink. 
Drain off excess fat. 
Add water and taco seasoning to skillet; 
simmer until chicken is well coated. 
Transfer to a slow cooker. 
Add V8 juice, salsa, beans, frozen corn and chopped bell peppers; 
mix well. 
Cover and cook on LOW for 3-1/2 hours. 
Turn slowcooker on HIGH, and cook for 30 minutes more. 
Garnish each bowl with cheese, sour cream and cilantro. 
Yield: 6 servings.

Taco Soup with Pork & Beans

1 lb. ground beef
1 small onion, finely chopped
1 (1.25 oz.) envelope dry taco seasoning mix
2 Tbsp. brown sugar
1/8 tsp. cayenne red pepper (I added 1/4 tsp.)
1 (16 oz.) can kidney beans, drained 
( I used Bush's Best Light Red Kidney Beans )
1 (15.25 oz.) can whole kernel corn, drained
( I used Green Giant Whole Kernerl Corn )
1 (16 oz.) can pork and beans, undrained
( I used Happy Harvest Pork & Beans purchased from Aldi's )
1 (46 oz.) can tomato juice

Toppings for garnishing soup:
tortilla chips, crushed
Mexican Shredded Cheddar Cheese 
sour cream

In a skillet, brown ground beef & onion, drain; 
place in a 3-1/2 quart crockpot.
Stir in the dry taco seasoning, brown sugar and cayenne red pepper.
Add kidney beans, corn, pork & beans, and tomato juice; mix well.
Cover, cook on low 4 - 6 hours.
Garnish each bowl with crushed tortilla chips, shredded cheese, 
and dollop of sour cream.
Makes about 10 servings.

Note: I also added 3 ounces (3 Tbsp.) of canned "hot" diced jalapenos 
to the soup, to spice it up just abit.
Once you add the tortilla chips, shredded cheddar cheese, 
and dollop of sour cream to your soup bowl, soup is not as spicy.

Skip the canned "hot" diced jalapenos, and spice it up 
by using either a "medium" or "hot" taco seasoning mix.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

How can it be vegetarian if it has chicken broth???
watch out, esp in a restaurant.
anyway, minestrone is vegetarian almost by definition. Never heard of minestrone with meat. That's kind of the point. You have beans and pasta (or you toast stale bread, rub with garlic, and put underneath it, spooning it on top) which combined give you the same protein as meat. Definitely poor people's food, however good and nourishing.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Hey, DG...

you've just written a cookbook!  

Thanks for taking the time. They all sound pretty good.

You might try throwing some smoked paprika (Penzey's) into 'most any of those recipes to see what you get. :bounce: 

Mike


----------



## chefintraining (Jul 29, 2006)

Domestic Goddess, If you don't knock it off with those Rachael Ray like recipes. You have just insulted everyone in the restaurant business by posting that thread full of bull**** recipes. Bouillion cubes??? WTF. We make stocks and sauces all from scratch, Beans that are used are usually fresh, bahhh


----------



## desertcook (Jan 28, 2007)

Gracias DG!!!



I really appreciate it :chef:


----------



## domesticgoddess (Jan 26, 2007)

Your welcome Mike & DC!!


----------

